# Nicole Kidman a mum again :o)



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is a link to the story, she used a surrogate to have her baby girl  

http://blogs.orange.co.uk/celebrity/2011/01/nicole-kidman-and-keith-urban-have-second-daughter-faith-margaret-by-surrogate-mother.html

/links


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

its really nice to hear about Nicole kidman becoming a mum again  in such a lovely way and such a sweet name for the little girl faith,   i bet Sunday rose is looking forward to being a big sister.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Great news for Nicole and Keith and also lucky for them both that they no longer live in NSW Australia where they are both from. In NSW it is now illegal to pay someone overseas to be a surrogate and you face up to 2 years jail and a $100,000 fine.


----------

